# Apps iPad2



## Mac Chris (9 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Pouvez vous me confirmer qu'il existe bien :

1) des Apps uniquement designées pour iPad,

2) des Apps uniquement designées pour iPhone/iPod non compatible iPad,

3) des Apps designées pour iPhone/iPod mais qui peuvent aussi fonctionner sur iPad à condition d'appuyer sur l'icone X2 (Zoom), avec risque de qualitémoindre du rendu?

Merci


----------



## worldice (9 Mai 2011)

Mac Chris a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pouvez vous me confirmer qu'il existe bien :
> 
> ...



Toutes les apps sont téléchargeables sur l'iPad. Il n'y a pas d'apps que pour l'iPhone/iPod. Par contre, certaines apps ne sont dispo que sur iPad, elles ne pourront donc êtres téléchargées sur iPhone.


----------



## Gwen (9 Mai 2011)

Mac Chris a dit:


> Pouvez vous me confirmer qu'il existe bien :
> 
> 1) des Apps uniquement designées pour iPad,



Oui, ça existe, elles ne sont pas téléchargeables sur un iPhone ou un iPod touch.




Mac Chris a dit:


> 2) des Apps uniquement designées pour iPhone/iPod non compatible iPad,


Oui et non. Certaines applications utilisant les fonctions de l'appareil photo ne sont pas installables sur un iPad de première génération. Maintenant, ce n'est plus vrai.



Mac Chris a dit:


> 3) des Apps designées pour iPhone/iPod mais qui peuvent aussi fonctionner sur iPad à condition d'appuyer sur l'icone X2 (Zoom), avec risque de qualitémoindre du rendu?


Toutes les applications non prévues pour iPad, mais seulement pour iPhone ont ce comportement.


----------



## Mac Chris (9 Mai 2011)

Merci

As tu un exemple sur l'iTune Store d'une de ces appli dite universelle reconnaissable avec le "+"?


----------



## worldice (9 Mai 2011)

Les applications qui comportent un "+" signifient que l'éditeur à optimisé son app pour iPad. Ça peut très bien être un agrandissement (en HD, la qualité est là bien meilleure) ce qui est plutôt rare. C'est souvent l'application quie st complètement revue pour l'iPad.


----------



## novemberechooscar (10 Mai 2011)

Mac Chris a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pouvez vous me confirmer qu'il existe bien :
> 
> ...


1 et 3 oui et 2 non d'ailleurs aillant un ipad2 depuis hier je m'en suis rendu compte certaines applis de mon iphone se mettaient d'elles même en HD sur tout l'écran alors que les autres je devais faire zoom du coup j'ai du les racheter (pour les moins chères) pour les avoir en HD car certains jeux en HD pour l'ipad sont à près de 8 euros!!!! business is business


----------

